# New Aristo-Craft Revolution Brochure including Philharmonic Sounds



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

After the usual voluminous criticisms that came up when I posted a link to the new Aristo-Craft Insider: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

I was not sure if I wanted to subject myself to more of the same by posting a copy of the new Aristo-Craft Revolution Brochure.

Then I realized that the most common questions folks who were unable to attend the NGRC and other national shows have are about what they missed.

In my case, one reason I went to the NGRC was to see and hear the new Aristo-Craft Revolution with the new sound system. Unfortunately the sound system was not there but there was a new brochure about the Revolution that includes a description of the features of the Philharmonic Sound System.

Although I bought the Remote Switch Device a few months ago, I have to send two of my Revolution transmitters in for an upgrade to work with it so it is still in its package.

I did come home with a Super Receiver (Base Station Receiver in the brochure) but I have not tried it yet either.

Actually the reference to the Base Station Receiver makes me wonder just how new this brochure is - but - I have not been to any other shows in some time and it is new to me so perhaps it will also be new to others.






































































If any of the above is hard to read I have put higher resolution images here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion001.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion002.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion003.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion004.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion005.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion006.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion007.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...ion008.jpg

For those who will want to immediately attack every word in this SALES BROCHURE I would ask that they at least start their own topics and do so there.

I am posting this here for the benefit of those who may be interested in reading it and may not have had the opportunity to see it before. In other words, this is for INFORMATION ONLY. I give most people credit for having enough intelligence to separate the sales hype from the facts without an interpreter. There is plenty of criticism and comparisons of the Revolution to other brands and products elsewhere.

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Jerry.

I have skimed through it and it perked my interest. ( Along with prodding from Stan)

I will have to come back when I have more time

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes thanks for posting it. 
I only read a couple of pages and found it both informative and contradictory (and humous though not intended). 
I own and like my Aristocraft locos and classic line of cars. So what I say is not bashing, but who ever wrote them needs some basic english courses! 

Fer instance; I'm not sure 'hybrdly' is a word as used... And with this hybrid you don't have to clean the track because it will (hybridly) recharge the batteries from that dirty track???? 

Gee Wilikers! Magic!!! ha ha.... 

Yet at the same time it's nice to know what they are up to and what's coming out. I don't care so much what gets printed, it's the product that counts. With a massive research department of maybe 1.5 and a smaller initial market, I think they have done a pretty good job. 

Thanks Jerry, my little pike is right sized for me (except I could always use more track...) and I've stopped seing myself as a buyer, so I rarely visit the manufacturer's sites anymore. I appreciate the morning chuckle! 

Happy Rails 
John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 07 Jul 2011 12:59 PM 
Fer instance; I'm not sure 'hybrdly' is a word as used... And with this hybrid you don't have to clean the track because it will (hybridly) recharge the batteries from that dirty track???? 

Gee Wilikers! Magic!!! ha ha.... 

Happy Rails 
John 




Hi John,

I am not a battery power guy and to be honest I have not read the brochure myself yet.

Your comment got my attention so I looked to see what it was that you were referring to.

If I understand it correctly, the hybrid system may make a lot of sense to track power guys like me.

Just guessing, it sounds to me that someone (like me) would leave full power on the rails (just as I do with the Revolution and also with MTS and DCS but with their Central Station or TIU in the circuit) and the charging circuit would draw from track power to keep itself recharged but the actual power to the loco would be uninterrupted DC power from the batteries. I can see how this might eliminate my primary objection to battery power - having to remove the loco, tender, battery car or battery from the layout to recharge the battery. I can see how this would probably work even on very dirty track since I would guess a few capacitors could keep the battery charging on that dirty track.

To me this would justify the hybrid power description as it would provide the loco with the opportunity to run from track power (through the battery) or just on battery power.

Fortunately no one at the seminar asked me about it or I would have had to go looking for Navin or Stan to explain it for me.

I may be mistaken but that is how I understood what I read.

As to how important this is or how it compares to whatever else is on the market, I have no idea because I am a track power guy and this is the first I have heard about it.

As Marty said, I was a track power guy putting on a seminar about the Revolution. I know how to make the loco go forward and backward, go chuff chuff, toot toot and ring ding. That's about the limit of what I need to know to run the Revolution on my layout. 

This is not an official Aristo-Craft explanation. It is just my interpretation of what I think I read.

I have no idea if this is a current product, in production or planned for the future.

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jerry the hype is 'Never clean your rails again', the reality is yes you do or run SS or NS track, even then if your track runs under a pigeon perch...oh boy!. If your wheels are full of gunk.... they'll rise above the rails, but you won't notice until the batteries drain. 

I have a similar system and the brain selects the stronger source for train power and when running off track power a trickle charge goes to the batteries. You may recall my friendly conversations with a couple of naysayers.... 

But my friend, my comments are more related to bad grammer than doubts about the product. I meant this to be light hearted, not a bash. 

John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi John,

I took no offense at anything you said. I understood your comments to be light hearted. 

You simply provoked my curiosity about whatever it was that you had discovered in the document.

I was a salesman for so long before I retired 11 years ago that the sales hype goes right over my head. It is like people commenting on my wife's British accent. When they mention it I wonder what accent they are talking about as I don't notice it even when I listen for it. 

You have a valid point and in some situations any track will need some cleaning. I just found the concept to be interesting as it was new to me.

Grammar? What the heck is that? I thought laws had been passed outlawing grammar and spelling.









Jerry


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting the brochure, as one who did not make it to KC it is appreciated. Any word on delivery on the sound boards?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 07 Jul 2011 09:06 PM 
Thanks for posting the brochure, as one who did not make it to KC it is appreciated. Any word on delivery on the sound boards? 
You are welcome. Perhaps eventually the manufacturers will put all of their catalogs and brochures up on their websites where we can download them.

Scott was very careful not to quote any sort of specific dates on the sound system. This is not their first shot at coming out with a sound system and I suspect Scott wants to be sure that they get it right before it is put into production. I would not attempt any sort of guess based on anything he said.

Perhaps of interest to you is that Scott said that they will try to make the new system compatible with current Revolutions but nothing was said that could be interpreted as any sort of commitment to do it. I have some doubts if that will be possible but I will wait and see.

For me personally I decided not to wait and I will order regular Revolutions and Dallee sound systems for the Consolidations that are coming. I suspect the Aristo sound will be better but patience is not one of my virtues.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I wonder where this product went? I think to Florida and retired. 

Anyone have any news on this product? 

In fact the sound decoder news is also "silent". 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably the same place some other products announced for 2011 delivery, have also gone


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Kuppler aynone.................


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 03 Feb 2012 10:46 PM 
Probably the same place some other products announced for 2011 delivery, have also gone Tony..... I couldn't agree more. 

There are so many factors (many unpredictable and unknown) that have effected the Model Railroad industry the past few years. 

I've sent Magnum boards back to QSI over a year ago and they're still waiting for replacement parts. I've requested repair and replacement parts from Germany but they are very scarce and the list could go on.

The cease production announcement from the makers of the ALPS printers 2 years ago has greatly effected those of us who were and are using their products.

I'm very glad that my livelyhood or happiness doesn't depend on the whims of World Markets demands and markets, have retired and can still enjoy the trains I have.


----------

